# Dell Mini-PCIe Atheros wireless cards



## wblock@ (Nov 30, 2014)

Just tested two cards that are included with some Dell systems, and are available on the surplus market inexpensively.  Both of these are half-sized cards with two antenna connectors.

The DW1506 is a B/G/N card.

The DW1705 is a similar card, but includes Bluetooth.

Both were lightly tested on FreeBSD 10.1-STABLE r275293.  Networking seems fine.  I do not have any Bluetooth peripherals to test, but FreeBSD detected the Bluetooth circuitry on the DW1705.


----------



## arabesc (Dec 2, 2014)

wblock@ said:


> Both were lightly tested on FreeBSD 10.1-STABLE r275293. Networking seems fine.


I have been experiencing stability issues with a couple of SparkLAN WPEA-127NI (Atheros AR9390). That wasn't a light test in my case, but continuous operation as a wireless AP. In the short term they work just fine too.


----------



## free-and-bsd (Jan 17, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> Just tested two cards that are included with some Dell systems, and are available on the surplus market inexpensively.  Both of these are half-sized cards with two antenna connectors.
> 
> The DW1506 is a B/G/N card.
> 
> ...


Hm, on amazon they get some rather poor reviews.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 18, 2015)

The DW1506, yes.  Don't see any reviews for the DW1705.


----------

